# Cichlid Game.



## Cichlid Man

Here's a little game that I thought may be quite interesting. 
What you have to do is guess which cichlids are mouthbrooders, e.g. mbunas, pea****s, haps and which are substrate spawners, e.g. convicts, oscars, firemouths.
The winner is the person who get's the most right. 

1.Mouthbrooder/substrate spawner
2.Mouthbrooder/substrate spawner
3.Mouthbrooder/substrate spawner
4.Mouthbrooder/substrate spawner
5.Mouthbrooder/substrate spawner

Don't worry, I wont make it too difficult.

Here we go, good luck.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.


----------



## Cichlid Man

If you're knowledge isn't so advanced when it comes to cichlids, maybe you can try the "beginners" version.
You might say some are blatently obvious, if that's what you think then try the first test. Good Luck.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.


----------



## ron v

OK CM, nice challange, I'll take a shot.
1. Mouthbrooder. That's a guess. I don't know what that fish is.
2. S
3. S
4. Mouthbrooder, Subtrate spawner. ( So I guess the answer is both ).
5. S Another guess.
6. M
7. Both.


----------



## Osiris

How many lifelines can i use?


----------



## Cichlid Man

Mala said:


> How many lifelines can i use?


Phone a freind, ask the audience, and 50/50. LOL


----------

